# 97 Cabrio - P1613 Fault code a year later!



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Some of you may or may not remember this thread from last year. Bought a 97 Cabrio last April with some issues. Resolved all except the mysterious "P1613" fault code that prevents the car from passing inspection here in MA. Got a lot of helpful suggestions, but nothing worked. Took the car off the road for the winter, still uncured, and took it out of storage last month. Nothing has changed. The local dealership and indy garages can't figure it out. Steve from Volkstech said he might have new ideas (after the car was off the road) but he's 250 miles from getting his hands on it (in S. NJ) to try out a cure. I'm out here in Western MA and really need to get my most economical vehicle legal so I can drive it. Does anyone have any thoughts???!!! Thanks


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 97 Cabrio - P1613 Fault code a year later! (donohue)*

Check the highlighted circuit








Do an ohm test on the control side of the fuel pump relay. Should ready ~ 70ohms of resistance.
Voltage drop pins 3 and 6 of the ECU with the engine running. Should be 12-14volts. This is more than likely what the ECU is doing, a voltage drop test and has illuminated the check engine light because it is reading something lower; probably 2 trip logic by the way and that is why it takes 30-100 miles for it to illuminate.
Check the voltage before and after the check engine light bulb, should be 12volts. Check voltage on both sides of the relay/fuse box on the control side of the relay; since it's inline on the same circuit as the check engine light, the voltage should be less than 12v, I think 6 volts. Should have 12v on the load side of the relay.
Could be bad fuel pump relay? Bad cluster? Bad wiring? Bad ECU?
_Modified by 97VWJett at 8:33 PM 6-24-2008_

_Modified by 97VWJett at 8:39 PM 6-24-2008_


_Modified by 97VWJett at 8:46 PM 6-24-2008_


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Re: 97 Cabrio - P1613 Fault code a year later! (97VWJett)*

Thanks for the good info. Will try to sort out over the weekend!


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Re: 97 Cabrio - P1613 Fault code a year later! (donohue)*

Still tracing...no cure yet!


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: 97 Cabrio - P1613 Fault code a year later! (donohue)*

I never saw the old post so this may be a repeat question; Does your mil light up? If the bulb is bad or missing you'll get this fault.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Re: 97 Cabrio - P1613 Fault code a year later! (Bman005)*

The "check engine" lamp lights up about 60 miles after being reset. When faults are read, only P1613 comes up (equivalent to VAG 18021): MIL Call-up Circ Open/Short to B+. Still don't have a good translation of that...even the dealer wasn't sure what it meant!


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Re: 97 Cabrio - P1613 Fault code a year later! (97VWJett)*

Still haven't had time to check out your suggestions. Cluster and ECU have been checked...Cluster good, ECU replaced with known good one last year. Wiring has been checked by a reputable automotive electrical shop and said to be good. Haven't checked fuel pump relay, though fuel pump working fine and I get 28 mpg city and highway. Still checking!


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: 97 Cabrio - P1613 Fault code a year later! (donohue)*

are you auto or manual? do you have access to someone with vag com? If so, can you get an autoscan done and post it up please. If you've got an auto, check the transmission for faults.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Re: 97 Cabrio - P1613 Fault code a year later! (Bman005)*

Manual trans...replaced last year when original trans lost reverse. No problems with tranny since.. Do not have access to anyone with VAG-Com...not even my trusted indy garage. I'm out in far western MA next to the NY border...about an hour from Springfield, MA, Albany, NY and Hartford, CT. Still looking for answers. Thanks


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Hoping to have it figured tomorrow.....


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

any ideas are welcome if we don't get it figured in the next 2 days...thanks


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (donohue)*

I think you may have a coding issue. that fault pertains to the mil request circuit. The only thing in a 97 that is on that circuit is the tcm. If your module is coded for auto, you'd probably see a missing message from tcm fault, but these cars have a mind of their own at times. Its possible to get your fault since if the tcm is missing, there would be an open in the call up circuit. That is, of course if your coding is wrong. Try to find someone with vag com and get an autoscan to post up. It would help me a great deal in being able to help you.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3874160
sorry, wrong link. try this one
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1427299
_Modified by Bman005 at 3:22 PM 7-2-2008_

_Modified by Bman005 at 3:23 PM 7-2-2008_

_Modified by Bman005 at 3:36 PM 7-2-2008_


_Modified by Bman005 at 3:38 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for excellent info and resources. Looks like the nearest VAG-COM is about an hour west of here. Will make contact if we don't sort this out in the next couple of days. BTW, ECU came from manual trans jetta, so tcm should be correctly coded...we'll see!


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

OK...no joy! Gotta find a VAG-COM somewhere close to far-West MA


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

tried to post on VAG owners forum looking for someone out this way, but my post isn't showing up???


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (donohue)*

You may also want to check the plugs on the back of your relay panel for corrosion, broken wires, etc. The call up circuit goes through the relay panel. Its possible the panel could be your issue as well.


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey - come register at http://boards.ca-va.org (Albany based club). I've got vag-com but the cable is currently not working. Several other members around here have as well.


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (N75)*

this is what I've been talking about.
Also has the directions for changing the coding in the thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1255932 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (Bman005)*

Excellent info! Now, all I have to do is find somebody nearby with VAG-COM.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Still hoping to find someone in the W. Mass/Capital District area with vag-com to help diagnose and cure this problem. Anyone out there???


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Looks like it is coming down to diagnosing the actual coding of the ECU that was in the car when I bought it. Need to find someone that can pull the actual code and, if necessary, recode it. The Stealership says this can't be done...many lister on this list and another that I am on say that it can. Any help or directions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

bump for any ideas


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (donohue)*

It CAN be done. Without a doubt, I've done it with both vagcom and a factory scan tool. Your dealership is misinforming you.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Oh, I have no doubt the dealer is scamming...rather sell me an expensive part that a quick, cheap repair. I gave up on getting a straight answer from them twenty years ago. What I need to find is someone that can check the code and recode, if that is the problem. Can't find anyone, including local VW specialists, with VAG-COM. If any other diagnostic tool can do this, I need to find someplace that has one. Open to all offers of help!!!


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bman005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bman005* »_It CAN be done. Without a doubt, I've done it with both vagcom and a factory scan tool. Your dealership is misinforming you.

Definitely. Even the Bentley manual has a section at the end on how to do it, with the factory scan tool the dealership should have.
In fact, here is a relatively recent thread from the VAG-COM forum about a similar issue (A3 chassis vehicle getting P1613 because the engine controller was coded wrong).
Still, there's plenty else that could be going on.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 5:33 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

All very convincing except for the dealer's service dep't...they are conviced...or are programmed to convice the customer...that it can't be done. Thus, I need to find someone whe knows that it can be done, knows how to do it and makes it happen...If you are out there, PLEASE contact me so we can meet and sort out the problem once and for all. Thanks in advance...Tom


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (donohue)*

Bump for donohue. I want to know what fixes this!!


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Another bump for me...still seeking the truth. Maybe next Wed. Will bring all the suggestions offered here and at another local VW site to my favorite independent wrench. Will keep everyone informed as things happen


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (donohue)*

The whole procedure is in ELSA web, I just looked. I don't understand it. That dealership must have a bunch of goofballs. For what its worth, your coding should be 00002. If you ever get to check it.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Finally found someone nearby to check it. Going in Wed. a.m. Will give full report if we find the cure!


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (donohue)*

cool.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

ECU was coded wrong...000001 (automatic) instead of 000002 (manual). Successfully recoded and erased fault. Now just hoping (and praying) that check engine light stays off so I can get the beast inspected. Stay tuned....


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

60 miles today...MIL still off...We'll see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (donohue)*

sweet!!


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (Bman005)*

Glad you figured out the coding was the problem! Keep us posted. It's probably 2-trip logic on the fault code.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Over 130 miles now since recode and MIL still off. Going to the inspection station tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (donohue)*

Good luck. Are you sure all the sub-systems of the car are in readiness mode? You may not pass if they are not all Ready.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Eureka!! We're legal for the first time since 4-07! Fault code was cleared. Have no good things to say to the guy that assured me that the ECU was from a manual trans Jetta (since the scan finally showed it was from an automatic, which most listers pointed out was the most likely problem. Shows what you get for listening to sellers without having the knowhow to check it out yourself. Anyway, the Cabrio is on the road, running good and sounding good too (Couldn't pass inspection without replacing the rear muffler...totally toast. So have a nice turbo replacement and a legal ECU, so am now going to enjoy a top-down summer (OOPS...except for the thunderstorm that just blew through the Berkshires. Tomorrow's another day. Hope this ordeal helps somebody else. Regards, Tom


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

hope everyone with a similar problem learned something/...I did!


----------

